
My Secret Guide to Find Free Stats About Any Tech Company - vincenttian
https://threetempi.com/my-secret-guide-to-find-free-stats-about-any-tech-company/
======
vincenttian
Have you ever wondered while browsing Youtube or Netflix how long the average
user watches? It’s 21 minutes and 9 minutes respectively. Free data for any
website or mobile app is only a few clicks away, and it's even more valuable
for private companies where data is limited. This information is useful for
evaluating early-stage startups to join or performing competitive analysis to
map out a business landscape.

------
scarface74
Be warned that if you sign up with your Google account it wants permission to
view your Google analytics data and data on your verified sites.

I’m using a throwaway Google account to try it out.

I wish I could double flag it. The website is too JavaScript heavy and bad to
use on mobile.

